# WOC - MAC Cremesheen Pearl lipglass/lipstick



## Ashleybubbles83 (Aug 27, 2012)

I know these are permanent but did anyone try these out yet? Interested to hear what you think


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 27, 2012)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> I know these are permanent but did anyone try these out yet? Interested to hear what you think


	I haven't purchased any yet, but I'm going to! I only swatched Pure Zen, Sunny Seoul, Pink Pearl Pop and Saigon Summer. I think they're each very pretty. I'm going to get the CSGs too.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 27, 2012)

Initially I wasnt feeling this collection but I began playing around with the testers n realized some of them r very pretty and wearable... Yesterday I picked up Coral Bliss which reminds me of Reel Sexy a lil as it is a med. peachy/coral shade... Obviously the finishes r different as is the color pay-off... C B is a sheer but buildable color with a natural sheen a very slight shimmer which I'm  not usually a fan of but again its very very slight... Saigon Summer is next on my list as was Japanese Maple until I noticed its more than slightly shimmery finish...


----------



## Zazzle (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm also hoping to get Saigon Summer, but want to swatch it in store first and it was sold out last time I visited.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Sep 1, 2012)

I got Japanese maple and I love it!


----------



## afulton (Sep 22, 2012)

On a recommendation, I picked it up too.  It is a beautiful neutral lipstick. 


hwdsprincess said:


> I got Japanese maple and I love it!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 23, 2012)

right now i plan to get saigon summer, shanghai spice, coral bliss, and pink pearl pop


----------

